# Leer pickup canopy.



## Gologit (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm looking at buying a shell for my pickup. Anybody have experience with Leer...good or bad?


----------



## Burvol (Dec 16, 2009)

Gologit said:


> I'm looking at buying a shell for my pickup. Anybody have experience with Leer...good or bad?



Well well well. Bob has decided to grace our presence....now that he _needs_ something. 

I couldn't tell you, never owned one LOL! Good day- Burv


----------



## Gologit (Dec 16, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Well well well. Bob has decided to grace our presence....now that he _needs_ something.
> 
> I couldn't tell you, never owned one LOL! Good day- Burv



 Thanks very little. Go cut some trees, will ya. Somebody around here should.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 16, 2009)

Solid ice on the road. Loggers called me and said stay home....to torment all!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 16, 2009)

Same here. Snowed last night and the County road won't be plowed 'til tomorrow. It's about a five mile hike from where the snow line is to the job and I just ain't that ambitious.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 16, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Same here. Snowed last night and the County road won't be plowed 'til tomorrow. It's about a five mile hike from where the snow line is to the job and I just ain't that ambitious.



I thought that was how your generation went to school, work, fetch groceries, ect. Or was all that talk purely inspirational? LOL


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm trying to decide between a tonneau and canopy myself. Check this out:

http://www.foldacover.com/Default.aspx 

I like that it's lockable, can be opened from the front or back, and can be removed in less than a minute. My biggest concern is that it looks like the rails cover the stake pockets. The personal caddy is a nice touch. 

To answer your question Leer makes a nice product from what I've seen.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks wood4heat...it's nice to get a _polite response to my question_. A flat cover would be nice but I haul stuff that sticks up over the top of the rails.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 16, 2009)

Burvol said:


> I thought that was how your generation went to school, work, fetch groceries, ect. Or was all that talk purely inspirational? LOL



Sssshhhhhh. And everything was uphill...both ways. In the snow. Barefoot. At night. With wolves stalking our every step.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 16, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Thanks wood4heat...it's nice to get a _polite response to my question_. A flat cover would be nice but I haul stuff that sticks up over the top of the rails.



I was taught to respect my elders. 

 sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Gologit (Dec 16, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> I was taught to respect my elders.
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 16, 2009)

Gologit said:


> A flat cover would be nice but I haul stuff that sticks up over the top of the rails.



I think it would be a good option for me, I'm just looking for someplace to keep stuff dry and secure on family adventures. I also occasionaly haul stuff that wouldn't fit under a canopy (bikes, quads, firewood, etc.) so the easy removal is a plus. 

I would like a canopy to give the future dogs a dry place to ride and make a quick easy camp for myself so I still don't know which way I'll go.


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 16, 2009)

We have the Lakeland cap manufacturing plant here and there caps are ok ..........I have seen the Leer caps and A.R.E. caps ...


Im looking to put a cap on my 09 GMC and was told that the A.R.E. was the best .......Still undesided so it will go topless for now ......LOL


http://www.4are.com/

http://www.leer.com/

http://www.lakelandtruckcaps.com/



.


----------



## lobsta1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Around here Leer is considered as tops. I've had one on my Ranger for almost 11 years. Zero problems & still looks good. The fiberglass is thick & can carry a lot of weight on the roof racks.
Al


----------

